# need help uninstalling ProFTPD



## fullauto (Mar 29, 2012)

I have NO idea how to do it.
Can someone please help?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2012)

`# pkg_delete -x <name of port>`

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/packages-using.html#AEN7082


----------



## fullauto (Apr 2, 2012)

thank you Sir!


----------

